# Packard Bell Dot-S eth card not recognized



## Maisondouf (Sep 10, 2011)

I try to install FreeBSD from usb key on my PB dot-s.

During install, I choose the PCIe eth card (alc0) to retreive pakages from FTP site.

As network interface, I have to choose between :

```
alc0 Atheros AR8131/AR8132 PCIe Ethernet
ath0 Atheros IEEE 802.11 wireless adapter
```

I choose alc0, no IPv6 and DHCP mode but the ftp site can't be reached.

It seem that the link (led on my switch) stay off.

nb: wireless don't run also


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2011)

alc(4) can be a strange card.  Newer versions of FreeBSD have improvements to the drivers.  That would be 8-STABLE or 9-beta.


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 10, 2011)

It's 8.2 memory stick version from here.

*ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.2/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img*

It am downloading DVD version...
thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

The latest changes to alc(4) were long after 8.2-RELEASE.  Some were only two weeks ago.  A 9.0-BETA2 CD might have them, 8-STABLE built from source definitely has them.  Download a recent snapshot if you want to avoid building from source.


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for these details, I will download 9 beta when stick version will be ready and I try directly on the Dot-s.

But perhaps, I can build a 8-STABLE with my desktop under 8.2-RELEASE? And after make a stick with "make buildworld"?

Because with the netbook, I can't ftp anything to build and it have no CD reader...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2011)

Wireless?


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, I will try this.

Now I have to make some free space to have a primary partition in place of the PakardBell diagnostic partition....

The PC is new and I don't want to loose my waranty.

My first tries were on an external USB disk.

The 250Gb internal disk is partitionned as this :


```
14Gb primary 1 NTFS PB-Diag
100Mb primary 2 NTFS Boot W7
 75Gb primary 3 NTFS Windows7
162Gb extended DOS
    30Go logical 5 EXT4 Ubuntu Maverick
   105Gb logical 6 EXT4 Homedirs
     8Gb logical 7 EXT4 Debian Squeeze
     1Gb logical 8 Swap
    18Gb Unused
```

Is there another solution than free primary 1 ?


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

Wireless won't work...
I have this message :

```
Unable to configure the ath0 interface!
This installation method cannot be used
```

This with 8.2-RELEASE.

I had dwownloaded 9.0 img for my usb stick, I return at the begining...


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

When I choose <AUTO> in partition tools during 9.0 install, It says this will erase all the parttions in the disk!

<Auto> have the same behaviour than in 8.2 install or not?

Is this just deleting all parts in the slice?

In 8.2 install, <AUTO> is for create a,b,c,... parts in the slice.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

First, make a full backup of your main drive.  Clonezilla works well for that.

8.2 and 9.0 installs are wildly different.  9.0 has the new bsdinstall.  There's a manual partition entry in the bsdinstall partition editor, but it is new and not yet very thoroughly tested.

But wait.  If you have an external USB drive, why not install on it and boot from USB?


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't be affraid, I try on the USB disk :e

If I understand, I have to create all parts in the slice manualy at this time.

I will use my 1st USB key with 8.2 install to create parts, then stop because network won't run and reboot on 9.0 key to continue with manual mode.

Perhaps, it will make the job...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

I have some gpart(8) instructions in Disk Setup On FreeBSD.  That's the second half.  Just updated and tested last night.  Late last night.

Anyway, I'd do that rather than sysinstall, then run the 9.0 install and try to tell it to use the existing GPT setup.  (I think I did manage to make the 9.0 partition editor manually do what I wanted once or twice, but my expectations may have made it more difficult than necessary.)


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

Finaly after a lot of tries, I get this using the 9.0 partitioner




Now I am arrived to network config with two choice (as in 8.2, but with new definition of drivers)


```
acl0  Atheros AR8152 v1.1 PCIe Fast Ethernet
ath0 Atheros 9285
```

During last WE, I had setup DHCP and DNS server in my lan so it will be easier now.


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

youpi ! I get the login prompt

Thanks a lot

PCIe card run immediatly with 9.0

pls, how I can add [solved] ???


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 20, 2011)

I have some issues when I want to add packages with sysinstall.
It seem that the 9.2-BETA2 directory is not at the same level than others (8.2-RELEASE,...) in the ftp server.



```
for 8.2 : ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.2-RELEASE/
for 9.0 : ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/9.0-BETA2/
```

There is a 'i386' more, Is it normal ?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

Maisondouf said:
			
		

> youpi ! I get the login prompt
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> ...



Edit the first message.  There's a dropdown for the Title, I think.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

Maisondouf said:
			
		

> I have some issues when I want to add packages with sysinstall.
> It seem that the 9.2-BETA2 directory is not at the same level than others (8.2-RELEASE,...) in the ftp server.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  This is new for 9.0.  Apparently on some architectures (SPARC) there are even more choices.  I saved a message about that... but can't find it now.


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 21, 2011)

I have found...
To edit title, there is a button "go advanced" and then title is editable...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2011)

In the control panel, there's an option at the end to use the Standard Editor instead of the Basic Editor.  That will show the more advanced options all the time, I think.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2011)

But you shouldn't edit the title but use the pull-down menu to the left of it.

P.S. open new topics in the proper sub-forum for further issues. This thread is becoming too off-topic.


----------



## Maisondouf (Sep 22, 2011)

Sir, yes sir !!!


----------

